# Rabies Vaccine



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Why does a dog need to be vaccinated for rabies 2 years in a row for it to be considered a 3 year vaccine? I just don't get it.
Anyone else's vet use the same logic?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Never heard of that. We do rabies at 20 weeks, then a booster at 1 year of age but I am even questioning the booster. 

http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

My vet said that he puts puppies on a one year shot to see if it works with them - then after the year he puts them on an every 3 year vaccine. I dont know anything about it but he was surprised my pup who turned a year on the 3rd got a three year vaccine.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I had my dog vaccinated for rabies at the age of 15 weeks. I called the vet clinic today to inquire if they gave him a 3 year vaccine and they did in fact confirm.
BUT according to the certificate he's due a year later from that date even though he was given a 3 year rabies. I asked why they had it listed like that on the certificate and the response was that the vet doesn't consider the shot to be a 3 year until it's given 2 years in a row, then it's considered a 3 year (even though the 3 year vaccine is used for all shots given). So I said I would like a new certificate showing that a 3 year vaccine was given and not due until then. She gave me a hard time and said she would have to speak with the vet. She also mentioned that it's up to the vet's discretion to have the vaccine listed as a 3 year or not.

This is the 2nd clinic that gave me the same answer. I just don't buy it.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Never heard of that. We do rabies at 20 weeks, then a booster at 1 year of age but I am even questioning the booster.
> 
> http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/


I question the booster too


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

So I emailed my vet and he said that when giving Rabies for the 1st time (puppy shots for example) protocol states that a booster is required after 12 mths. They usually only give a 1 yr vaccine at 16-20weeks then the booster itself is a 3 year.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

But why do they need yet another booster after 12 months??
Tynan was given a 3 year vaccine the first time.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

It is the same shot that they give the first time as they give the second time(and the same for a 8# dog as for a 130#:wacko....and most of the time you have to be VERY careful or they will write it as if even the 2nd one expires in 1 year not 3!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> It is the same shot that they give the first time as they give the second time(and the same for a 8# dog as for a 130#:wacko....and most of the time you have to be VERY careful or they will write it as if even the 2nd one expires in 1 year not 3!


That's what I mean, this whole vaccination thing really gets under my skin. Now I don't know if the vet will re-issue another one showing that a 3 year vaccine was given.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ivy said:


> That's what I mean, this whole vaccination thing really gets under my skin. Now I don't know if the vet will re-issue another one showing that a 3 year vaccine was given.


Well I know here in the states it is all dependent on what the state laws are...here in Washington they HAVE to be given the 1st one and then the "booster" a year later that is then labeled for 3 years(if your diligent and make sure that they state that!!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> It is the same shot that they give the first time as they give the second time(and the same for a 8# dog as for a 130#:wacko....and most of the time you have to be VERY careful or they will write it as if even the 2nd one expires in 1 year not 3!


That happened to Rebel. Supposedly he had a three year vaccine, yet it expires in a year. I didn't even bother to look...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Here in SC they give and require rabies annually...myself not doing it


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate giving the rabies vaccine, right now with my dogs licensed with the county I need to keep up with the 3 year vaccine, but boy when I move out of state, you can bet I am gonna kiss that good bye!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------

